# Chammillionare



## mjetta (Jun 30, 2008)

Just found this video on youtube.

I have to admit, im not a huge fan. but i do have a new respect for this guy. What a perfect meeting of political commentary and lyrics. Hes not just any stupid rapper talking about rims and money. 

YouTube - Chamillionaire - Evening News


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive liked him since the days when he was on swishahouse. was glad to see him get to the level he is/was on. I am actually proud alot of our houston artists have made it to where they are. I wish him and paul wall would make another album though, they compliment each other pretty good.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Just found this video on youtube.
> 
> I have to admit, im not a huge fan. but i do have a new respect for this guy. What a perfect meeting of political commentary and lyrics. Hes not just any stupid rapper talking about rims and money.
> 
> YouTube - Chamillionaire - Evening News


 that is a great song......too bad he didnt write it.....


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2008)

YouTube - Killer Mike-That's Life

I bet you'll like this one


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> that is a great song......too bad he didnt write it.....


who did?


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

i dont know who....but chamillianaire doesnt write any of his newer stuff..thats why it is good...i do know that the last single he had out w/ slick rick was all written by slick rick.....ive seen some of his freestyle and he doesnt have the lyrical content or sense of wordplay to write that song....its just to good of a song and he has never shown that amount of talent....


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

What about hip hop police? that must have been someone else too

slick rick is amazing, see;

YouTube - Slick Rick - Street Talkin': Glow Version

Oh shit i just realized you were talkin about hip hop police. hehe woops


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2008)

childrens story is my favorite slick rick song and the video is hillarious


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2008)

Check this one out bro YouTube - Flobots - Handlebars


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Check this one out bro YouTube - Flobots - Handlebars


oh yeah that's a good one


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

Dude I posted that remember LOL. Its a really intense song though, very politcall, rep for u


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

mjetta said:


> What about hip hop police? that must have been someone else too
> 
> slick rick is amazing, see;
> 
> ...


 yeah..thats the one hip hop police.....i love that one....but its apparent that rick wrote that whole song by the way the song flows....


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 5, 2008)

mjetta said:


> Dude I posted that remember LOL. Its a really intense song though, very politcall, rep for u


Oh shit I was fucking stoned as hell I remember now high notes and all  Wow you just gave me a high flash back jetta


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

HAHA LOL high notes. holy shit you kick ass man.


----------



## mjetta (Aug 5, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> yeah..thats the one hip hop police.....i love that one....but its apparent that rick wrote that whole song by the way the song flows....


ya i agree slick rick's songs flow lick warm butter


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2008)

YouTube - Biz Markie - Just A Friend (1989)

lets not forget biz markie


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 5, 2008)

mjetta said:


> ya i agree slick rick's songs flow lick warm butter


 yeah...ive always really dug rick the ruler....he is just a natural storyteller...and always has that unmistakable swagger about him....


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2008)

and he's obviously a pirate arrgh


----------



## duecedime (Aug 5, 2008)

chamillionaire is one of the most lyrical rappers in the game.
dont sleep on him. and look at for mixtape messiah 4. its gonna be sick.


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 5, 2008)

Wordz said:


> YouTube - Biz Markie - Just A Friend (1989)
> 
> lets not forget biz markie


 
Funny thing is I was just listening to that song yesterday. You took it waaaaay back


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> Funny thing is I was just listening to that song yesterday. You took it waaaaay back


 that song is a classic. I like when he's at the piano lookin like mozart


----------

